# just double checking



## nineballg (Jan 19, 2008)

hi everyone, i just want to be sure i'm doing things right.
i'm gonna build some broadband panels and i was just making sure that the fabric is ok.
will cotton/polyester work.
i know your supposed to be able to blow thru it.
just as an example, will jeans work?

i'm not gonna use jeans obviously, but i just wanted to be sure that jeans are too thick and not proper.
the reason i'm not sure is because i need you use some "fancy fabric" so it matches room decor.
alot of the fabrics with patterns/designs seem to be pretty thick.

please help me, i dont want to buy exspensive fabric, then build panels and have them reflect...what a nightmare that would be!!!!!

thanks


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

It's not necessarily the thickness of the material, it's how porous it is. For instance, burlap is pretty thick but it's very open. You can see and blow through it very very easily. 

For the most part, cloths that are designed for upholstry aren't going to work terribly well as they'll reflect higher frequencies. The same properties that make them durable as a couch seat make them unsuitable for acoustical purposes.

SOME of the curtain materials can work but again, just make sure they're not too tight. There can be some resistance when you blow through them but if you're going to sprain a kidney, that's too tight.

Bryan


----------



## nineballg (Jan 19, 2008)

thanks bryan, when you say make sure there not too tight, i'm a little confused.
do you mean stretched to tight over the panel? 
thanks


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

I think he means too tight a weave.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Yes. I was referring to the weave. That said, even some tighter weaves, if done with light enough material can still function OK without reflecting high frequencies.

This is why we just say give it the blow test. If you can blow through it relatively easily, it will likely work fine.

Bryan


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

When you d othe blow test, do you put the fabric right up to your lips? Or are you trying to blow through it fro a few inches away?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Put it up tight so the air can only try to go through the cloth.

Bryan


----------

